# Bach Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue for guitar



## Dejour

This is my new video/arrangement of Johann Sebastian Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue (BWV 903) hope you will enjoy


----------



## Pugg

Your playing is very good.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not familiar with the piece. I have a lot of catching up to do concerning Bach. But I've played steel string and classical guitar, so I can appreciate your excellent technique and tone quality.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, but that piece needs to stay on the keyboard in my opinion. The fugue in particular is far too densely written for the guitar--no guitarist can make it sing nor avoid making the fugue not sound labored. The tempo is well below a typical keyboardist's. too. Your playing per se is very nice, however. I played classical guitar for 35 years and switched to piano 2 years out of frustration with trying to play such pieces on the guitar--not that one, but Bach's 2nd and 6th Partita--they just don't work that well and are ferociously hard to play! (Not that they are exactly easy on the piano, but at least they are more idiomatic!)


----------

